# Help Using DansGuardian with Multiple Subnets



## DMorin (Jan 8, 2012)

Am donating WLAN services to a school that was running on a flat network and having serious performance issues. I have implemented a router/controller solution where the wireless controller is also providing routing services, as I have split their 1 flat network into 5 subnets (4 internal and 1 for internet). All is fine and performance has improved dramatically.

The problem is before, they had one content filter server (dansguardian/squid) providing the filtering for all devices on the subnet, and they where assigning the content filter's ip address as the default gateway. I was hoping to have the content filter on a different subnet, with all of the clients from the various subnet using it. Problem is, how do get all the clients go to the content filter without having to manually program it's IP address into all the clients? 

Appreciate any assistance you can provide.

Thank you!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

You have a server on one subnet with the content filter and then clients or devices on different subnets am i right?

Any clients or devices on same subnet as content filter have no problems?

Please list router or utm device make and model you are using?


----------

